# How well do 750i motherboards perform?



## PaulieG (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm thinking of buying a EVGA 750i motherboard. I've been running Intel chipsets for quite awhile , including 2 p35, 1 x38, and 2 p45 boards. So, I'm not too familiar with the newer Nvidia chipsets. I'm looking for peoples thoughts and experiences with 750i boards. Specifically, I would like to know how well they run and overclock wolfsdale cpus, and how well they handle high performance memory. Any information would be greatly appreciated. 

This is the 750i board I'm looking at:

http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=10008307


----------



## mrw1986 (Aug 24, 2008)

I can tell you this: They are more reliable than their 780i counterparts.


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 24, 2008)

My dad has that mobo. Cant help you out on your main two questions, but if you have any others.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 24, 2008)

I think it is a great mobo, i have no problems with my 680i SLi chipset.(so i like the nvidia chipsets)
I sat get it. But alot of people will tell you not to buy it cause its a nvidia chipset.(IMO there wrong)


----------



## xylomn (Aug 24, 2008)

I have the P7N SLI Platinum which uses the same chipset.  I've had no problems with it at all overclocked my 2.4 E6600 to 3.4 no problem, wont break any records with it but noting to sniff at


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Aug 24, 2008)

read my system specs, I love the board.


----------



## btarunr (Aug 24, 2008)

The SPP (northbridge) is hot! (has implications on NB voltage if memory OC is planned). Unless you're into SLI, avoid it. You'll need that fan in place. I'd pick a cooler NB.


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 24, 2008)

I hear ya, but people said the same thing about the 680i northbridge, but that board ram my unlinked memory with a really high OC. I think it was well over 1100mhz.


----------



## btarunr (Aug 24, 2008)

^that's the package for the ASUS P5N-D (750i SLI). That fan wasn't provided with initial stock, NB ran hot, people cribbed, ASUS added that. If I was particular about a memory OC (and not into SLI), I'd choose a P45, or add $10 more for a cheap X38 or choose a P45 DDR2 + DDR3 board. Sure you may have gotten a good OC with 680i, but how much better compared to Intel chipsets available at the time? Again, that's a seperate issue. P45 MCH runs cooler. People set records with that (and P35) chipsets.

If you're buying 750i just for a change, go ahead.


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Aug 24, 2008)

I have a friend who was able to hit 3.4GHz on a 750i board with a early model Q6600. 
His 750i was one of the first ones that came out, it replaced a 780i board that he had. His 780i was total crap, and he couldn't get past 3.2GHz on the 780i. As it stands he is back on his 680i Board he started with and the same Q6600. I'm not so sure how or why he kept rolling around mobos but i do know that he has alot of RMA's in that process.

I had a 680i LT board that i ran it ran great and max stable overclock i had was 1525QDR with a 9x multi. My 680i Lt nb ran hot, and so did the 680i A1 that i upgraded to. Unfortunately i acquired a late edition 680i A1, and it was doa, and i kept getting defective 680i boards until i gave up and went with a P35chipset.

im not trying to discourage you, but IMO unless you are running sli then i think its a waste but thats just imo.


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 25, 2008)

btarunr said:


> ^that's the package for the ASUS P5N-D (750i SLI). That fan wasn't provided with initial stock, NB ran hot, people cribbed, ASUS added that. If I was particular about a memory OC (and not into SLI), I'd choose a P45, or add $10 more for a cheap X38 or choose a P45 DDR2 + DDR3 board. Sure you may have gotten a good OC with 680i, but how much better compared to Intel chipsets available at the time? Again, that's a seperate issue. P45 MCH runs cooler. People set records with that (and P35) chipsets.
> 
> If you're buying 750i just for a change, go ahead.



Well, right now I'm torn b/t a 750i or going back to a Asus p35 Black Pearl or DFI p35. The p35's were very solid for me. The p45's are another story. I've had two of the better p45 boards already. One I sold, and the other is about to be RMA'd. The reason? While p45's are excellent clockers, they seem to have a difficult time with overclocking Ram. That was my experience anyway. So, any other thoughts before I make a decision?

One other thing. The one thing that was attractive to me on the 680i and 750i is the unlinked memory. I really liked the option of taking the Ram out of the OC equation.


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 25, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> Well, right now I'm torn b/t a 750i or going back to a Asus p35 Black Pearl or DFI p35. The p35's were very solid for me. The p45's are another story. I've had two of the better p45 boards already. One I sold, and the other is about to be RMA'd. The reason? While p45's are excellent clockers, they seem to have a difficult time with overclocking Ram. That was my experience anyway. So, any other thoughts before I make a decision?
> 
> One other thing. The one thing that was attractive to me on the 680i and 750i is the unlinked memory. I really liked the option of taking the Ram out of the OC equation.



As far as I can tell, the unlinked memory is BS. It doesnt seem to do anything. I have about twice the number of ram ratios on my P45. There are some really bad ones on the 750i. I suppose it depends what speed you want.


----------



## nolifer112 (Aug 27, 2008)

It's true that 750i mobos are the best way to go, because they are fast, have lots of options and most of all they are cheap. There is one board that i love the most ( asus p5n-d ). It has FSP 1333MHz, DDR-2 800MHz up to 8Gb ( which is still the best way to go for gaming). Also it has 2x PCI-E2.0 x16 and yes, it is told that in sli they both work at x16 speed witch is very very good. It's around $150.

 I myself was thinking of buying one and I have future plans to put 2 gigabyte 9600gt s on it ( 512Mb hp version) these card have impressing aluminium coolers, but no fan so I thought to put  fans on them for overclocking.

 So tell me what you think about that and about p5n-d. I allso want to be shure that these pci-e 2.0s run at x16 speed in sli.


----------

